# Canon Mp360 On Mac Osx Tiger



## bottom3d (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,
For over a month now im working with a mic mini 1,42 gh. I've tried to connect my canon printer on it, the MP360 model. But it seems that there is no driver available for it on mac. Before, i always used it on a PC. Do you know an alterative? (i now have selected another driver, from another model in osx.. the printer prints, but very light and i can't scan.)

Thanxs, best regards, Tom


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 14, 2005)

It seems that you are correct. Canon does not support MacOS X for your printer. What kind of alternative are you looking for?


----------



## gsahli (Oct 14, 2005)

It appears that you can buy a driver from 
http://www.printfab.net


----------

